# GEEKlolCATS



## Dextra (Sep 4, 2007)

i made a bunch of these up, thought i'd share.  now begging my sweet baboo to create a section at dreadgazebo.com to host them (and any others from other peeps).





































and my personal favourite:


----------



## Piratecat (Sep 4, 2007)

I can't stop laughing at the Blackleaf one.


----------



## Asmor (Sep 4, 2007)

Quick and dirty... Like a lolcat should be.


----------



## shilsen (Sep 4, 2007)

Oh man, those are just beautiful !


----------



## Bloosquig (Sep 4, 2007)

I love lolcat    

There's a reason house cats are the most feared monster in the MM.


----------



## TavernBrawler (Sep 4, 2007)

Fantastic stuff.  Please let us know if Hellhound sets that up for you.


----------



## pbd (Sep 4, 2007)

Nice squeezle pics!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Sep 4, 2007)

Oh those are great.

Especially like the higher ground one.


----------



## Alt Boy! (Sep 4, 2007)

I R HAetes Lolcats.


----------



## bilwar (Sep 4, 2007)

I love it


----------



## Fyrestryke (Sep 4, 2007)

Awesome!

I want teh more plz.


----------



## Stormborn (Sep 4, 2007)

Oh, I we have been talking about taking some pics of our cat and doing something similar!  Love them Dextra.  I will have to wait until they get posted somewhere else to show my wife, however, because if she sees Asmor's pic she will cry.


----------



## frankthedm (Sep 4, 2007)




----------



## Asmor (Sep 4, 2007)

Stormborn said:
			
		

> Oh, I we have been talking about taking some pics of our cat and doing something similar!  Love them Dextra.  I will have to wait until they get posted somewhere else to show my wife, however, because if she sees Asmor's pic she will cry.




I unembedded it just for you. Just don't click the thumbnail.


----------



## kiznit (Sep 4, 2007)

Dextra, U R teh brilliantz!


----------



## Moltke (Sep 4, 2007)

Funny, but you should attend a remedial English class.


----------



## Umbran (Sep 4, 2007)

Moltke said:
			
		

> Funny, but you should attend a remedial English class.




What?  It is poetic license for comedic effect.  It isn't as if Tiger and Miss Kitty have taken English classes, you know.


----------



## Blessed Kitten (Sep 4, 2007)

Here is one my wife and I did a while ago:


----------



## Kastil (Sep 4, 2007)

OMG!  Those are sweet, Dex!  I love the TPK cat.  My husband told me about this thread while I was still at work and sometimes I can't see images (darn blockage!!).  It was worth the wait until I got home.


----------



## BlueBlackRed (Sep 5, 2007)

These are awesome.


----------



## Dextra (Sep 5, 2007)

*it's aliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiive!*

http://www.dreadgazebo.com/geekcats/

i'm going to do daily uploads, though on weekends may put up 2.  depends on how many awesome submissions i get.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 5, 2007)

Those are Hair-larious!


----------



## Sonofapreacherman (Sep 5, 2007)

Found this one on the internets.


----------



## KingCrab (Sep 5, 2007)

Well appreciated!


----------



## blargney the second (Sep 5, 2007)

Awesome!  More!


----------



## Aus_Snow (Sep 5, 2007)

There are some nice books in that thar shelf.

Er um, it was funny too! 


And mah gf sez: all ur cat R blongd 2 me.

Uh, her.


----------



## KrazyHades (Sep 5, 2007)

All my base are belong to lolcats. 

These are great!


----------



## Ashy (Sep 6, 2007)

2sweetz....


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Sep 6, 2007)

Hilarious!  I liked the Higher Ground one the best.    

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Dextra (Sep 6, 2007)

I think I'm going to make a point of posting a never-seen-before lolgeekcat each Caturday, and then simply posting another cat pic every day.

For the Caturdays, it looks as though we're going to feature a "Kitteh splains teh rules" series.  We've already shown the higher ground, I think this weekend one of the house that games built cats will be demonstrating flanking rules.

Feel free to submit your own!  I'd love it if the "Dragon #298" became the new Bucket, and also would love to see some more Jack Chick/Blackleaf stuff!  Bonus points to anyone managing to incorporate Vin D with a geekpet!


----------



## mhensley (Sep 8, 2007)

found this one-


----------



## Dextra (Sep 9, 2007)

Very nice!

Thanks for the submissions everyone, and keep 'em coming!


----------



## werk (Sep 12, 2007)

Not a cat, but definitely in the theme...


----------



## Tortoise (Sep 13, 2007)

mhensley said:
			
		

> found this one-




This picture was taken during a game I was DMing in 2000. The cat (Selene) jumped into that chair and her owner happened to have the camera in hand (it was one of the last sessions with a player that was moving away). It is my all-time favorite game picture and I even use it as my cell phone background picture.


----------



## Dextra (Sep 22, 2007)

*new geek cats uploaded*

I'm going to do updates Wednesdays and weekends from now on.  I just uploaded one tonight, and another one (in the Kitteh 'Splains series) will go live on Caturday.

Enjoy~!


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Sep 22, 2007)

Moltke said:
			
		

> Funny, but you should attend a remedial English class.



It's Kitty Pidgin.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Sep 22, 2007)




----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Sep 22, 2007)

This thread should never die!


----------



## Dextra (Sep 28, 2007)

*New on GeekCats*






New on GeekCats: Friday's Feature, Kittehs luvs teh interweb!


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Sep 28, 2007)

Dextra said:
			
		

>




ORLY?


----------



## Pinotage (Sep 28, 2007)

Fantastic! That just cracks me up!   

Pinotage


----------



## HellHound (Sep 28, 2007)

Dextra said:
			
		

> New on GeekCats: Friday's Feature, Kittehs luvs teh interweb!




Heh. My first reaction was "That's not what ENWorld looks like!" 

But then I looked over at Dextra's computer and realized that she doesn't use Stealth mode. I've been using Stealth for so long now that I assume that's what ENWorld looks like to everyone.

BTW, Dex:


----------



## Dextra (Oct 3, 2007)

*New this week: A DOG?  On GeekCATS???*



 

Special thanks to Monte and Sue for their kind permission to use a photo of their puppy!


----------



## Aeric (Oct 4, 2007)

Here's one I whipped up:


----------



## Dextra (Oct 4, 2007)

*Yoink!*



			
				Aeric said:
			
		

> Here's one I whipped up:




great job!


----------



## Asmor (Oct 20, 2007)

A pic my fiancée took of our kitten Belladonna up on the bookshelf.






I included the original too in case anyone wants to take a better stab at it.


----------



## Mouseferatu (Oct 21, 2007)

Asmor said:
			
		

> A pic my fiancée took of our kitten Belladonna up on the bookshelf.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It is a sad, sad thing that while I did, indeed, laugh at this pic, my very first thought was to answer the question.    (It's MM2.)

I is a geeky, geeky man.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Oct 21, 2007)

"I'z in ur library, readin' ur statz!"

I bet Mouse can actually spell ix .. itix ... itixchit ... manta ray-thing without having to look it up!


----------



## Mouseferatu (Oct 21, 2007)

Olgar Shiverstone said:
			
		

> "I'z in ur library, readin' ur statz!"
> 
> I bet Mouse can actually spell ix .. itix ... itixchit ... manta ray-thing without having to look it up!




 

I'm afraid you'd lose the bet. I'm a D&D Geek, but I'm a D&D Geek who can't spell worth a crap. I don't think I'd ever have become a professional writer without

A) Spellcheck, and

B) My wife.  

I can almost always tell when something is spelled _wrong_. I just often don't know how to fix it.


----------



## Aeric (Oct 21, 2007)

Mouseferatu said:
			
		

> It is a sad, sad thing that while I did, indeed, laugh at this pic, my very first thought was to answer the question.    (It's MM2.)
> 
> I is a geeky, geeky man.




My first thought was, "wow, he has all of his books on a shelf!  And organized!"  The only books on my shelf are the ones I haven't used in a while.  All of my D&D books are scattered all over the place, ready to be flipped through at a moment's notice.


----------



## HalWhitewyrm (Nov 14, 2007)

No more GeekLOLcatz?


----------



## Dextra (Nov 14, 2007)

HalWhitewyrm said:
			
		

> No more GeekLOLcatz?




Sorry about the delay, I've been distracted.  First of all, that pesky "life" thing kept getting in my way of producing and uploading geekcats.  But then some old games were resurrected, and I've been happily spending my free hours playing Vampire and Cyberpunk.  Huzzah!

Anyhoo, there's a new geek cat up right now, with a bunch to keep us going for a week or two assuming updates on Wednesdays and weekends.

Thanks for all the great submissions!


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Dec 19, 2008)

Well, now someone has pointed this out to me I just wanted to state how much I enjoyed it!

I've also subscribed to it via RSS, so I look forward to seeing some more.


----------



## Aus_Snow (Feb 20, 2009)

Well, on that note. . .

bump? Anyone has mad skillz @ lolcattin?


----------

